# Weird fundraising items.



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 30, 2020)

So last weekend my wife and I were driving by the local high school and there were kids standing out front with signs that said "Mattress Fund Raiser".  They even had one kid dressed up as a mattress, which was pretty funny.

Both my wife and I laughed because we've never heard of a fundraiser selling mattresses, and I can't imagine they sold more than one of those, if any at all.

What other weird kinds of items have you seen on sale for charity?


----------



## Liber Pater (Jan 30, 2020)

Nudes


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 3, 2020)

The only weird fundraising items I can think of are those scams in big cities where people try to sell stuff for "kids basketball teams". I've seen them try to sell incense, tickets to events, and I think music CDs? I'm pretty sure these are not real fundraisers though.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Feb 3, 2020)

I once was attending a function for a charity that helps poor children. They sold foldable nylon frisbees printed with pictures of smiling little kids, ecstatic that they got to eat that day. I don't think they sold a single one


----------

